#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Dual Passports - One Nationality

## Marmite the Dog

I was talking to young Scampy at lunch yesterday, and we talked about the theory of having two passports. There are a few reasons why you might need two passports (working in Israel _and_ Middle Ages countries), abusing the postal visa service or simply wanting to keep those whole page Cambodia visa stickers all in one passport.

Can you have two current passports for the same country? Many people have two for different countries, so I can't see why not.

If I applied for another one at the lovely British Embassy in Bangkok, would I need a police report saying that it had been stolen, or could I just tell the passport issuing office that I want to go to Israel and they would give me a knowing wink and just process the application for me?

----------


## dirtydog

You generally can only get 2 passports if you can prove it is work related, and they really don't like issueing them cos they know most people will just abuse it  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

A friend of mine was issued with two con-current UK passports for business purposes.

He imports ceramics to UK and needed to visit China and Taiwan.
I do not know what evidence he had to give to support his application but it is doable.

----------


## buad hai

Guys in Saipan used to have two; one for official travel and the other to go to the Phillipines to see their mia noi.

(Note: I have never, ever been to the Philippines....)

These days I suspect that "lost" passports are flagged and the information sent to countries all over the world.

----------


## Blake7

Ive got two british passports

----------


## chinthee

I have a number of passports:

US:  Jason Bourne
UK: Paul Michael Kayne
Russia:  Foma Kiniaev

Others.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Ive got two british passports


A bit too much info there...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MeMock

When mine was stolen I had to have a police report ready for the aussie embassy.

My new passport was only for 6 months and it stated inside that it was to replace my old one.

----------


## buad hai

I had a brand new passport get "lost" before it ever got to me. I believe it was DHL that misplaced it. I got a new one right away, but it was limited to one year. After they investigated the "loss" they extended the one year passport for ten years with a stamp on the back page. So, each and every time I showed my passport to anyone I had to point out the amended on the last page. What a pain in the ass that was; especially since I was doing a great deal of traveling back then.

I think this is sort of standard procedure so that they can take further action if the "lost" passport actually gets used somewhere.

----------


## klongmaster

> I was talking to young Scampy at lunch yesterday


He 36 and you 38...WTF...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I was talking to young Scampy at lunch yesterday
> 
> 
> He 36 and you 38...WTF...


It's a term of endearment. One that you've obviously not heard for a very long time.  :kma:

----------


## kk boy

MtD, I have two concurrent UK passports and the reason being is with me working abroad sometimes I have to send my passport to my company to get a visa for the intended country but also to have the other available if I wanted to go on holiday or even stay in Thailand (as it is illegal to be without passport here).
My company had to apply on behalf of myself for the 2nd passport and I'm sure it goes through the DoT.

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I was talking to young Scampy at lunch yesterday
> 
> 
> He 36 and you 38...WTF...


But there's a huge difference in development age  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm sure it goes through the DoT


Department of Transport?

----------


## forreachingme

Business travelers or technicians often get 2 for all above reasons, but you are not allowed to carry both of them while traveling, at least with the Swiss ones...

Some countries may give you a bit of trouble if they discover a second one in your luggage...

----------


## kk boy

Sorry Dept of Trade & Industry, should have been DTI

----------


## Blake7

with the UK ones you can travel with both but, yes, some countries get very funny if they see you have two on you.

----------


## kk boy

Agreed, just keep them separate, as can remember reading on one of the forums that someone produced the two passports on entry to Thailand and had a bit of explaining to do although it was perfectly legal

----------


## Thai Pom

I have 2 UK Passports currently. One for Thai stamps and "Muslim" stamps, one for the others.  On trips to Vietnam check-in has asked for my visa, I just produce the other passport to show it to them. No problems.  The Embassy needed a letter explaining the requirement.  When you go to renew one of them they will ask to see the other to confirm that you have been travelling to "muslim" and "non-muslim countries.

----------


## Begbie

The UK consulate is fairly easy about letting you have a second passport. All that's need is a letter from your "company" saying that you need a second due to frequent travel commitments. You apply personally.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So, all I need to do is make up a company and write a letter from them to the British Embassy in Bangkok saying that I need to visit a few dodgy countries for work, and Bob's your uncle.

Worth a shot.

----------


## kk boy

They can only say no, but would have to a registered company I would think

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> They can only say no, but would have to a registered company I would think


Quite easy to make up the registration number or even say it is a foreign company.

----------


## Texpat

I have two US passports.
One has the normal blue jacket and the other is red and contains a stamp that says, "The bearer is abroad on an official assignment for the United States government."

I should have surrendered this passport when I retired, but didn't.

----------


## buad hai

That's right. Forgot all about the "official" passports. I used to have one but they didn't ask me to surrender it, they just cancelled it and gave it back....

----------


## sabang

I have three passports plus one permanent right of residence card.
If you have the right or ability to get more than one passport, I certainly think you should.

----------


## chinthee

> I have two US passports.
> One has the normal blue jacket and the other is red and contains a stamp that says, "The bearer is abroad on an official assignment for the United States government."
> 
> I should have surrendered this passport when I retired, but didn't.


Now you've done it with that disclosure.  Set yourself up for attack from the radicals and pacifists!  :Smile:

----------


## Dancer

This is my first ever post!
Yes you can have two passports
I am from the UK and have two, but needed a letter from my employer to apply for this. The reason being that my work takes me to many countries and at times my passport may be 'away' getting a visa.

----------


## daveboy

You might want to put your first post in a current thread but well done anyway  :Smile:

----------

